# Where to live in the Spanish Pyrenees



## melywhiting (Mar 2, 2020)

Greetings,

My husband and I are planing to retire in Spain in a couple of years and are looking for advise on where to live. We are avid outdoor's people who ski (nordic, backcountry and downhill), mountain bike, and hike. We would like to be near these activities. We'd like to live in a peaceful, non-populated area, perhaps near a small city in the Spanish Pyranees 

We are planning on coming to Spain in November to begin exploring areas. We've reserved an Airbnb in Lata, Huesca province as a base to drive around (we can cancel with full refund so we're not tied to it at this point).

Any advice as to where to go to explore possible places to live fitting our description would be very much appreciated.

M&M


----------



## ccm47 (Oct 15, 2013)

Lata looks like a good base to start off with.
We don't live in the Pyrenees but drive through and stay on both sides of the France/Spain border frequently.
I would suggest you should have a good look at Jaca:from the road it looks like nothing, just a Carrefour up on a hillside. No housing,just a hospital further up. Why is it there you wonder? However if you take one of the 3 turnings off the E7 into Jaca a whole bustling town emerges, which looks far from poor and does not have great industrial units dominating the skyline. Clearly there are many amenities to enjoy there as well as life's essentials, though the weather can be very unsettled as we've discovered.
Have fun.


----------



## Overandout (Nov 10, 2012)

Sorry not to bring anything useful to this thread, but I just wish I was in a position to be know of what you are looking for. It sounds great!


----------



## anh12 (Apr 17, 2019)

I’d second Jaca. Years ago we spent many holidays there, mostly in summer, but we’d zip up there at Christmas as well. It’s a great base for skiing in Candanchu and Astun. There’s plenty of hiking to do, and it’s beautiful everywhere you look. The town has excellent tapas bars and restaurants, and more than the usual number of prize-winning pastry shops for a town that size. You’ll find history, culture, monuments, art, and interesting fiestas. Summers are busy in Jaca as many people who live in Zaragoza have holiday homes there to escape the heat. Still, it’s a real town, not a holiday destination only. There are picturesque villages in the area but Jaca has the services you may need. If it weren’t for the cold winters I’d seriously consider retiring there.


----------

